# 1974 Surecast 14 tiller skiff



## toocrass38 (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello fellow skinny water addicts. I just bought a Surecast 14 skiff and was wondering if anybody here can give me any information on the boat. I have searched the internet and can't find much. I posted on the Florida Sportsman forum and they said to post with you guys also, since you guys are the skiff afishinados. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Welcome! I don't know much about your skiff, but I'm sure someone will chime in soon.

Cheers


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Fiberstress Inc.
Frost Proof Boat Company
Surecast Boats Inc.


From 1977 to 1985 built a variety of small fiberglass hulls, mostly rolled edge skiffs.
The molds of Semi-V utility hulls, tri-hulls and a dory type design
were sold and are still being used by other builders.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

> Fiberstress Inc.
> Frost Proof Boat Company
> Surecast Boats Inc.
> 
> ...


do you have a huge book on everything about boats :-?
i swear you know everything about everything when it comes to micrskiffs lol


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I swear you know everything about everything when it comes to microskiffs


Not true...  :'(

I know only what I've learned the hard way,
by making mistakes and having to fix them.
I learn more by getting it wrong than I do by getting it right.

I've had time to learn a little bit, I've been breaking things on boats since the 1960's    

The rest I learn by finding the answers to questions that are asked by the members here.
I like hunting down the answers to questions that I've never thought to ask.

Everyone needs a hobby...


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

The new owners of this hulls molds are in Bradenton... 

http://www.seansportboats.com/

I'm currently remodeling the 16' Dory...
You've got yourself a good lightweight hull...

Bringeth the pics!

~Ray.


----------



## toocrass38 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks, Everybody. The boat is in the shop with an ethanol problem on my 25 HP Mercury. When I get it back I will post some pics.


----------

